# Masking up Brickwork



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm at work just masking up and thought I would 
Share the reason why I do so : ) 

I have been painting just over 20years and maybe 2000 20004 I worked for a guy who today I would say has been my biggest Mentor 

And in my years of painting I have worked for many painters good and bad and all wouldn't mask up Like I do .The funny thing is my Mentor even he wouldn't mask up but because he didn't It Lead me to start maybe two years ago 

I know my spelling and grammar is crap so if you are still managing to read this thanks as I know some PT word smiths can't handle it if a member doesn't have a good grasp at the English language and grammar : p

Anyway back to my quick story My Mentor was on a job repeat customer and his client accused my Mate 
Of getting paint on brickwork and holding final payment of $5000 . So from that day I have been masking up doesn't take long keeps brickwork 
Clean . Creates talking point with clients . I have allot of older clients who are concerned about
Keeping bricks clean I can show them pics like this on my iPad and show them how I prep for painting . The thing is when you are going through painting three to four coats of paint.
On areas to be painted like these windows 
You make up the lost time in masking easy 









Last painters mess









Maybe 4 minutes to mask up 









Also this house had all new windows put in 
And look at the Mess on the window from the putty 
Some Painters will paint the window and that's it 

Give the window a good clean before finishing makes my window look better when all painted 

I better get back to work it's 10.15am in lovely 
Old Sydney Town with winter on the way out 
Beautiful morning 26deg 

Cheers Ben The Painter


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We have to take pictures of entire jobsites prior to touching a house. We have been blamed for way to many things. We print them out and have the HO sign off first. This avoids any problems once we start...unless we do something wrong


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

What's that tape you got there, Ben?

And do you lean the glass before or after painting?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> We have to take pictures of entire jobsites prior to touching a house. We have been blamed for way to many things. We print them out and have the HO sign off first. This avoids any problems once we start...unless we do something wrong


Sounds like a good idea . Already on this job in
One of the lead light windows there is a crack I have pointed it out to client but good idea maybe I should do the same a quick inspection and take the client around and then get them to sign off

See My Mentor doesn't do that : ) I will take that on board : ) cheers PremierPainter


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

TheRogueBristle said:


> What's that tape you got there, Ben?
> 
> And do you lean the glass before or after painting?


G'day RogueBristle 

In regards to cleaning the windows I will give them a clean if dirty like this one before I start
And final clean on completion of job 

Here is some pics of the tape


----------



## MagicBrush (Aug 22, 2012)

Not much area is covered, especially at the bottom of the window. That is were you will most likely get drips!

The only thing I ever got to stick to brick is duct tape...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would come out a bit more on the paper but of course it depend on what type of rig you are using, and at what pressure.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

MagicBrush said:


> Not much area is covered, especially at the bottom of the window. That is were you will most likely get drips!
> 
> The only thing I ever got to stick to brick is duct tape...



MagicBrush
The whole surround of the window is covered plenty including the sill 
This tape sticks ok I have to make sure I tape down edges as if not the wind can easily lift it


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I would come out a bit more on the paper but of course it depend on what type of rig you are using, and at what pressure.


G'day Workaholic 

Only rig being used will be my weathered hands and a paint brush : )


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Green tape boss. High tack 3m. Sticks to brick has great tensile strength so it won't split and comes off whole after even a few days.


----------



## MagicBrush (Aug 22, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I would come out a bit more on the paper but of course it depend on *what type of rig you are using, and at what pressure.*


It looks like a brush job to me. I know this sounds silly, but who sprays windows?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

If you're doing this just to brush, it seems like overkill imo. If you are doing this to spray, you are gonna dust the brick.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

MagicBrush said:


> It looks like a brush job to me. I know this sounds silly, but who sprays windows?


If I'm doing the fascia and soffit above it at the same time, then I do.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

That window was not taped in 4 minutes. 18" paper any maybe sprayable, but more of a gamble than not taping at all and simply being careful with the drips.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> If you're doing this just to brush, it seems like overkill imo. If you are doing this to spray, you are gonna dust the brick.


Yep a 2" masking tape, (the white stuff) sticks to brick better than any blue tape i have used.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

A couple of shields would suffice even with the right tip and pressure.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Glaze work looks pretty good in that second to last photo though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, but I still prep them like Christmas presents before I spray. Paint on hot brick is not something you can take back.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Wrapping up would be the smart choice. Personally I have never sprayed windows in a situation like pictured. Just theorizing since it is up for discussion. I have sprayed lots of boxing against brick but never windows. Shields and thinking before pulling the trigger. Not a hurry up kind of thing. 

I am curious now though of the time difference with a prime and two finals if the tape job was good for spray. Might be quicker.


----------



## MagicBrush (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking at the painting work that needs to be done here, I would never spray, but that's just me!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MagicBrush said:


> It looks like a brush job to me. I know this sounds silly, but who sprays windows?


I don't usually. Where exactly are you located and how long in business?


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

masking off those 1 over 1's would be cake.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Alright...I'll throw my two pennies in...

Yup....brush.

If brushing I wouldn't bother with the tape. That's straightforward and not detailed. What's it going to take to brush that out?...10-15 min per coat absolute max. 

I wouldn't trust tape on a rough surface like brick over a brush cut.


....for the record Ben, you've posted some great stuff....just not with ya on this one buddy!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Workaholic
> 
> Only rig being used will be my weathered hands and a paint brush : )


Don't fret about the english language. 

So this is a brush job?


----------



## MagicBrush (Aug 22, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I don't usually. Where exactly are you located and how long in business?


Richmond Canada!


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

sometimes it's all about your gut instinct. somedays, the force is definitely not _with_ you. there have been times when i masked something off for the heck of it and i was so glad i did! you can't control everything that happens to you, and once in a while it pays off to c.y.a.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> If you're doing this just to brush, it seems like overkill imo. If you are doing this to spray, you are gonna dust the brick.


Mate no such thing as overkill if your making Money and can allow to take that little extra care why not

I understand some painters quote that low they don't even use drop sheets . End of the day taping up is something you have to learn to do well and quick for it 
To be productive .My first six years of work was doing government housings most houses had varnished wood work so first thing you had to do is tape up all the skirting boards and sides of window and door frames
And believe me you get quick at it and back in the day using oilbased undercoat and oilbased topcoats on ceilings and walls . The only thing overkill was time spent 
On cleaning varnish work from overspray with a turpsie rag . so if you know how to tape its a skill worth adding to one of many tricks of the trade.
But hey some tight arse painters wouldn't even pay the $15 or so a roll


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> That window was not taped in 4 minutes. 18" paper any maybe sprayable, but more of a gamble than not taping at all and simply being careful with the drips.


G'day Fatherandsonpainting 

Mate I'm not one to talk bull**** level ground of my little mobile scaffold yes around easy 4min . Allot of my work is old brick places and we have allot of red brick places
60s to 70s and the brick is textured 4min to do that window surround vs dropping a blob of paint try cleaning a textured brick from any type of paint splatter


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

MagicBrush said:


> Looking at the painting work that needs to be done here, I would never spray, but that's just me!


No spraying here all brush


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Alright...I'll throw my two pennies in...
> 
> Yup....brush.
> 
> ...


10 to 15 min per coat no chance maybe on the Bay window but the single sash with edges taped under easy under 10min
Serious doesn't matter about detail or not it's about we're you can save time in the actual painting this is were it seems members are like it's a waste of time
I can cut a straight line with left and right hand but I'm not one to crap on about who has the best crisp line that talk is crap . being agood painter
Is adapting bits and pieces from over the years and take what works and scraping what doesn't . I don't know what it is like in different parts of the America
But in Sydney I paint all year no of season here so been painting since 91 that's allot of painting 

Thanks for the heads up on some of my posts I apretiate it


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Don't fret about the english language.
> 
> So this is a brush job?


Yeah Brush 

And yeah not to fussed about the grammar crap. But on that topic its a shame that some members will reply to someone's post
Nothing to do with topic but pull them up on there Grammar .As it makes members like me feel if we post up that we will get the same treatment 
And in return Members miss out on threads like this were I was willing to share somethingI have been doing the last two or three years and finding it works
For me and maybe fellow members might be interested in what I do in preparation for painting


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

jenni said:


> sometimes it's all about your gut instinct. somedays, the force is definitely not with you. there have been times when i masked something off for the heck of it and i was so glad i did! you can't control everything that happens to you, and once in a while it pays off to c.y.a.


Gday Jenni

That's it right there. The thing with Me is it's not about how good you are and that I may not get any drops or paint splatters on the ground .Drop sheets are there for that reason to protect what ever you are covering incase of that freak accident same goes with tapping up


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok a quick reply to in regards to tapeing up and how it might win you a bid and save you time from cleaning 

Here is a few pics this red brick house is the 70s style brick it has a real heavy texture you get paint in the grooves of that
Good luck and yes I get the blue tape to stick. This particular Job older couple when i was quoting the job they were concerned that the last painter got paint on all of the brickwork .They asked how do I keep it clean ? Out comes the iPad with some pics and they were impressed that I go to that extra effort to keep the bricks clean I won the job so win win .Its only 
Overkill if you are not getting anything out of it 









You spill paint on those bricks not good. 











Another example of tapeing up and the pros sandstone and paint same thing good luck if you get a drop of paint on the sandstone. Sure you can put a drop sheet around the capping which can blowoff or you have to keep udjusting 











Or like here you can take a little time and cover the sandstone and all good that was my apprentice at the time
I wish I was that skinny lol my NickName is Wombat look that up if you want to see a Wombat : p









I love my 3m Masking unit 

Ok a few pics of today's job 









This Is from today's job look at how the bricks have been left from the last painters 









With me it will be left as it was covered. I wonder if the last painters thought like some members that tapeing the brickwork is 
Overkill ? At the end of the day the client is paying me to do a good job and that's what they get 









I guess this will also be overkill for a few members ?
Some jobs I find it easy to tape the edges and have drop sheets down as doesn't matter how careful you are walking around sheets get moved and having that border gives you a little leeway for sheets that might move around same principle 
As masking the edges of brickwork.

If you just have a sheet down and the edges are away from the wall you know we're that drop of paint lands not on the sheet lol on the carpet


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Yeah, but I still prep them like Christmas presents before I spray. Paint on hot brick is not something you can take back.


 I can vouch for that. Texas is like the brick capitol of the world. Its almost nothing but brick homes down there :yes: At least where Im from in Dallas it was :thumbsup:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Wombat,

G'day sir. I'm positive I'd enjoy a vacation there. 

I appreciate you posting what you do. 

Taping the brick like you do is something to consider. I can surely see the time saved once brushing begins. My mind just followed it through to potentially spraying since the investment in taping is already there. Same thing, just wider paper and/or use of shields. Just some more of those little bits we pick up along the way. 

As for the messes those other painters are leaving behind. Sure makes selling yourself easy yea? 

The window with the exposed boxing, a few more minutes worth of tape and that is definitely spray material. 

I still say you were between 5 and 10 minutes taping. Closer to 5 I suppose. That's how I'd estimate it to be done anyway. Numbers don't lie. Since this is general practice for you, set a watch to a few different types and post the results, including application of primer and paint. It would be good info to have. 

No doubt you're a good painter.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Interiors, we tape paper down to all base and drop over it. Saves time on the shoe molding and keeps the job very clean. This is a must at our company. No exceptions.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> 10 to 15 min per coat no chance maybe on the Bay window but the single sash with edges taped under easy under 10min
> Serious doesn't matter about detail or not it's about we're you can save time in the actual painting this is were it seems members are like it's a waste of time
> I can cut a straight line with left and right hand but I'm not one to crap on about who has the best crisp line that talk is crap . being agood painter
> Is adapting bits and pieces from over the years and take what works and scraping what doesn't . I don't know what it is like in different parts of the America
> ...


Ok I timed first window single sash window 
I know I said easy under 10mins lol I forgot these sash windows have the beading down the centre of the window plus bare timber : p
Second and third coat with Dulux Aqua Enamel it will be gliding over : ) 










First Sash warming up under 12min

Second Sash Window just under 10min : p


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok Double Sash Bay Window excluding the eave 
Hope under 30 min : )


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

When I saved these pics I named 'no four minute window' and 'crap on window'.

Look nobody is perfect, but that window with the bird poop glob is ridiculous. In the four minutes it takes to tape that window, you could scrape it pretty dang good. Unless you scraped them before taping them, when you remove the paper it's still going to look like bird crap on that window sill. Just sayin' Wombat. Scrape, cut in clean, nice caulk job brick mold to the brick, you're the hero that fixed the other jackwagon's mess instead of the guy that tapes the brick to keep from getting a small drop which could be cleaned with less effort than all that taping. 

Wombat I like what you bring here I am just talking. Just a little fun. Everyone is allowed an opinion.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> When I saved these pics I named 'no four minute window' and 'crap on window'.
> 
> Look nobody is perfect, but that window with the bird poop glob is ridiculous. In the four minutes it takes to tape that window, you could scrape it pretty dang good. Unless you scraped them before taping them, when you remove the paper it's still going to look like bird crap on that window sill. Just sayin' Wombat. Scrape, cut in clean, nice caulk job brick mold to the brick, you're the hero that fixed the other jackwagon's mess instead of the guy that tapes the brick to keep from getting a small drop which could be cleaned with less effort than all that taping.
> 
> Wombat I like what you bring here I am just talking. Just a little fun. Everyone is allowed an opinion.


G'day Mate 

Of course everyone is allowed there opinion 
But serious that pic you are referring to 
Is not bird crap that is paint splatter good luck trying to clean that window sill and surrounds 
In the time I masked to keep clean : )


Could you imagine how much it would cost added extra if I cleaned last painters splatters 

You have to understand tapeing is like everything 
You can get good and fast I have been tapeing for over 20years but only last two to three years 
Used the 3m machine .

Like you said everyone has there opinion and also methods what work for them 

The three single sash windows not a mess on the sill only were I hit on purpose same with the double sash Bay Window so the paper isn't put there purely for speed it's there just in case 

As My Tafe Teacher said never presume you are not going to drop any paint 











The paper isn't loaded with splatter just were I have hit on purpose so it shows you just because you Tape up doesn't make you messy either 



Over years the amount of time painting a sash window without a sheet on the sill and getting a blob of paint land on the brick sill or worse carrying a tiny sheet moving as you go getting a drop of paint on it moving it to the next sash wrong way up
Paint on brickwork this system for Myself kicks 
Arse 


In regards to caulking between the bricks and timber never on an exterior job in Australia just causing more of a problem
We get allot of movement in our houses 
You gap that up might look nice until 
It seperates instead of having a uniformed gap
You will have a gap with sections broken which looks worse


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I always spray brick or stone with the 3m 77 adhesive first then stick 2" masking over that. I have never had a blowout and the adhesive doesn't leave any residue either.:thumbsup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Lazerline said:


> I always spray brick or stone with the 3m 77 adhesive first then stick 2" masking over that. I have never had a blowout and the adhesive doesn't leave any residue either.:thumbsup:


G'day Lazerline 

I'm not familiar with term Blowout is that a spraying term ? 

The Blue tape I use also doesn't leave any residue I'm very happy with it . We did have a storm hit last night strong wind and rain all stayed put : )


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh yeah sorry that is a spray term. I like the Blue tape and always use it on cabinets and floors but I always feel I get a better stick with white masking on the brick and stone work.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Woo hoo last weekend of winter come on spring it's Saturday arvo around 4pm 19deg 

I'm Glad winter is nearly over as I can get rid of my long shorts and get into my warm weather shorts : p it was crazy we hit 29deg on Thursday : )
Last summer we didn't have a hot one but this summer is going to be a scorcher 

Oops nearly forgot to put some more pics up
Like my title says Masking Bricks 

As I know Fatherandsons 

View attachment 12269




View attachment 12269












wants to learn how to mask : p 

Big thumbs up to PT great forum 
Excuse the rough head in the pic 

And yes I wear gloves 

Hear we go Real Painters don't wear gloves : )


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

benthepainter said:


> Woo hoo last weekend of winter come on spring it's Saturday arvo around 4pm 19deg
> 
> I'm Glad winter is nearly over as I can get rid of my long shorts and get into my warm weather shorts : p it was crazy we hit 29deg on Thursday : )
> Last summer we didn't have a hot one but this summer is going to be a scorcher
> ...


You could have put some plastic under the over hang and sprayed. A 213 or 313 tip to start would have been a great experience.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> You could have put some plastic under the over hang and sprayed. A 213 or 313 tip to start would have been a great experience.


G'day robladd

Funny you mentioned that : ) as I was going along I thought that would be a great experience to spray : )


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice work on your eaves! :thumbsup: I don't envy the amount of work you had to do on that though.


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

MagicBrush said:


> It looks like a brush job to me. I know this sounds silly, but who sprays windows?


Liquid mask the glass after cleaning. With 24" or 48" plastic on bricks after wiping dust away with a micro-fiber, then burnish your tape with a dry rough rag (makes it stick!). spray only the frame including all liquid masking.

This is the shinny of spraying windows... Brushing old fashioned windows can cause you to have to cut open. & it's a lot slower even with a fast, steady hand.

Every job is different!


----------

